# High idling 2000-2500 rpm in cold weather?? Cold start



## amays1986 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi guys! Cold weather is coming and my car did this last year but I just dealt with it. My car jumps up to 2k-2500 depending on the weather on the startup..The colder it is the higher the rpms will go. It will stay there until the car is warmed up and come back down. Ive done a bit of research and possible could be the timing position sensor or the Idle air control valve?? The car is cammed with a 92 throttle body. Im not even sure where to start and want to minimize the money I drop into it chasing the problem... has anyone had this issue? High rpm on cold start, the colder it is the higher the rpm until the car warms up.

Thanks 
Andrew


----------

